# Nightmares..



## confused!! (Jul 21, 2008)

I am professionally a Games tester..Currently i am testing a very scary gamemy problem is that I have been getting nightmares about the game.The reason i think is not because the game is so scary but i think the work pressure is getting to my head..I m the best performing member of my team and probably the pressure to mantain myself is pi$$ing me off...wht should I do


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

drink warm milk+honey before sleeping

since u are no longer a student. u can afford to sleep 8 hrs a day...do it

go for a run _in the open_ *every morning*..treadmills just don't cut it.

gymming is also a gr8 stress buster, but you should get some outdoor air, which i dont think u do

take a break....do *Vipassana*
[5 people 3 of them not known to the others said the same thing - *it works* and in pretty much the same way]


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

get some life !
Don't bend too much, or life many lol you 

btw which game is this too much scary tag, please PM me.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry T159..due to NDA i cannot disclose the name...I disclose the name..and somebody from my organization knows it... i will be jobless in no time..BTW it is for the world's 2nd largest publisher..and it's releasing within 3 months..and please don't start guessing..I can't afford people guessing and posting in forums..



slugger said:


> drink warm milk+honey before sleeping
> 
> since u are no longer a student. u can afford to sleep 8 hrs a day...do it
> 
> ...




I will start drinking Honey+milk..


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

confused!! said:


> I will start drinking Honey+milk..



thats nice  but the runnin and vipassana thingy are even more effecive


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 22, 2008)

Is the game so good!? Wow! Superb! Wen is it releasing? Can we get to see the demo soon? BTW, are you imagining your marriage already to be so scared?


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

K as you wish, but we are not spam bots


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

I wanna be game tester.. gimmi some contacts..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey which company? And how did you get in? What are your qualifications? Details? I ve been waiting for such a job.


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

now he'll forget his old nightmare and get a new nightmare of answerin *all* ur queries


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

haha,the grass is always greener over the other side of the hedge.


----------



## chesss (Jul 22, 2008)

watch porn and masturbate  before sleeping to replace your nightmares with sweet dreams 

btw when u mean nightmares do you mean that u 'see' the game running in your sleep or do u get scary dreams that wake u up?


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

me think his nightmare is that he is stuck in the first level itself and not able to complete it to go to the next level 

d00d use GOD mode to test the game


----------



## confused (Jul 22, 2008)

slugger said:


> me think his nightmare is that he is stuck in the first level itself and not able to complete it to go to the next level
> 
> d00d use GOD mode to test the game


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

chesss said:


> watch porn and masturbate  before sleeping to replace your nightmares with sweet dreams






chesss said:


> btw when u mean nightmares do you mean that u 'see' the game running in your sleep or do u get scary dreams that wake u up?



i see games running...and the game characters in my life



slugger said:


> me think his nightmare is that he is stuck in the first level itself and not able to complete it to go to the next level
> 
> d00d use GOD mode to test the game


Geting stuck is not my problem...there is always the debug menu to help you out..As i said i am seeing the characters in my real life..for ex..it's an aliens based game..i dream that aliens attck the world and i am the only saviour.. Ok oK i know its little over the top but thats what i am exactly seeing..



amitava82 said:


> I wanna be game tester.. gimmi some contacts..





Pathik said:


> Hey which company? And how did you get in? What are your qualifications? Details? I ve been waiting for such a job.



Seriously its not as enjoyable job as it seems..ok u get good money..life seems kind of cool...but really when you try to screw a single game for 7 hrs a day for 3 months u really will begin to get nightmares


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2008)

game testing is cool job for ppl who like playing games like me, but i think when you do it as a profession you do not enjoy it as much as you would if you were playing for fun.
anyways since when do you get these dreams?
are you worried that they come or are you not getting proper sleep because they come?

if there is some thing bothering me then before sleeping i start making my own dream and make consious effort to keep it moving as long as i can, and then i do not remember a thing the next morning. 

if you belive in god pray to him and sleep.


----------



## adi007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Hey which company? And how did you get in? What are your qualifications? Details? I ve been waiting for such a job.


+1
I too require this info


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

Although I'm aiming for the game Programming job but Testing ain't gonna hurt either so lemme have it. The Details!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 22, 2008)

he he he..he was asking solution abt his nightmares and he got lotsa qs about his job


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

you ppl all are not really into solving his problems  @OP : drink some good brand beer(no hot!) and sleep.do it for a week .your dreams cannot come again!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

yea,get drunk often!


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

confused!! said:


> Sorry T159..due to NDA i cannot disclose the name...I disclose the name..and somebody from my organization knows it... i will be jobless in no time..BTW it is for the world's 2nd largest publisher..and it's releasing within 3 months..and please don't start guessing..I can't afford people guessing and posting in forum..



Is the studio Ubisoft?
Is it Prince of Persia 4,Farcry 2 or Splinter Cell:Conviction?
Atleast mention the first letter of it's title please...


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey lot of people here are asking about my organization...It's VMC(World's largest game testing company)..part of Volt imformation science..A fortune 1000 company with annual revenue more than 3 Billion $.I willl disclose the name within 3 months as the game is releasing in 3 months..



Pathik said:


> Hey which company? And how did you get in? What are your qualifications? Details? I ve been waiting for such a job.



I am a Btech...i am working here in Hyderabad


----------



## adi007 (Jul 22, 2008)

confused!! said:


> Hey lot of people here are asking about my organization...It's VMC(World's largest game testing company)..part of Volt imformation science..A fortune 1000 company with annual revenue more than 3 Billion $.I willl disclose the name within 3 months as the game is releasing in 3 months..



May i dare to ask ur annual income ..?


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> you ppl all are not really into solving his problems  @OP : drink some good brand beer(no hot!) and sleep.do it for a week .your dreams cannot come again!





The_Devil_Himself said:


> yea,get drunk often!



Good solution..but the problem is i dont drink..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

^toh ? shuroo maadi


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

adi007 said:


> May i dare to ask ur annual income ..?


Its 2.8 PA..its not a lot..but as they provide cab facility and also fooding..i actually end up with a good saving..and also as the Industry is very nascent in India one can expect a good career growth...



praka123 said:


> ^toh ? shuroo maadi


----------



## krates (Jul 22, 2008)

and if the game comes out to be a big flop and you to test it 7 hours a day then you will come to know how good job is that

btw do morning walk...........


----------



## pimpom (Jul 22, 2008)

Ease up, fellas. The guy needs to loosen up, not have more pressure put on him. I mean badgering him for info about the game or about getting a job like his.

I know what it's like when you make a living doing something you like doing. Other people tend to think you're such a lucky s.o.b. you shouldn't have a care in the world. But it's not quite like that. Sure, it's better than working at something you don't like, but it's not the same as doing it at your own pace, when and where you like it.

Confused!!, learn to take it easy. Consciously relax. Develop other interests and mix with other people who have nothing to do with the kind of work you do. Make sure you get enough sleep - this is very important.

So what if you lose your position as top dog in your team? It's not the end of the world. Get your life together first and you can regain that position later.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

^^yes that why  I am taking 2 hrs off my work everyday to play volleyboll..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

Good decision but a bit of Divine intervention won't hurt either, just at max 30 mins or at min 15 mins do some "pooja", like Hanuman Chalisa, Hanuman Aarti, Sankatmochan etc. Try to learn the 3 Maha mantras of Hindu religion OR skip it all if ya ain't Hindu or just too Cool to do so. Also try to reinvigorate some of your lost passions like Music, Instrument playing, Biking whatever.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 23, 2008)

@confused: another solution is REIKI .the results depends upon whether you believe on holistics though.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^toh ? shuroo maadi





			
				confused said:
			
		

>


Means Shuroo karo


----------



## confused!! (Jul 23, 2008)

starting with Vipassana...


----------



## slugger (Jul 23, 2008)

confused!! said:


> starting with Vipassana...



good thing you decided to do it 

10 days of doing the course and they say you come out as a totally changed/relaxed person


----------



## confused!! (Jul 23, 2008)

I think my problem is thay have put me into night shifts...Thats why these problems are occuring

Ididnt had any exp of Night shifts...suddenly due to Client's request they have put me into Night shifts..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 23, 2008)

We over here are the creatures of the night(Insomniacs) and welcome it. Don't play at  stretch for long, take breaks after every 30-40 mins plus if you're alone sing a song or shout as it has been scientifically proven to combat fear and anxiety. What about my earlier mentioned tips? I once had same problem like yours due to too much gaming but nothing can deter a calm mind so meditate....


----------



## confused!! (Jul 23, 2008)

will be mediating...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 24, 2008)

confused!! said:


> will be mediating...



With who? Mediator?  Isn't that his job?


----------



## lywyre (Jul 24, 2008)

If you get home by 10, tune to AXN ... enjoy the whacky shows ... relax. When I feel stressed out, I watch Top Gear videos .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Well for me the ultimate stress buster is an episode of "The Simpsons", no matter how much down I'm feeling or pissed off, one "Dow!" or "Hey you little.." is all  it takes to get LMAO.


----------



## confused!! (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but the game that I was talking abt has finally released with unbelievable review....I am now free to talk abt it now...welll the game is *Dead Space*. feeling very proud to be associated with the game...read the ratings and review of all the major critic here...*www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/ps3/deadspace?q=dead space


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

ohh..lemme see it 

EDIT:
I remember its The Thing + Alien mash up. I kinda like to play this game.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 18, 2008)

^^its gud..u tested it..if any bugs are found we know whom to catch    
( i am also in QA  )


----------



## confused!! (Oct 18, 2008)

^


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 18, 2008)

^^whr shud be open bugs ? In test director or HP Quality Center  .

anyways how much hours u put for testing ? 
wats the team size,developer team size etc etc ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Btw what system u ran it on ?

And guess what your nightmares will be soon shared but atleast not by me 

So after watching few gameplay trailers and reading reviews, I hav come to a coherent conclusion:
The Thing + Alien + Doom 3

It will be fun to blast these necromorphs  I was missing such a game.

Btw can you provide me the soundtrack list, the song in trailer etc.


----------



## confused!! (Oct 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^whr shud be open bugs ? In test director or HP Quality Center  .
> 
> anyways how much hours u put for testing ?
> wats the team size,developer team size etc etc ?



173  hrs per month/per tester
our team size here was 32...PC development team was in Australia,Console was from Redmond...i believe total testers were around 60 and developers 



T159 said:


> Btw what system u ran it on ?
> 
> And guess what your nightmares will be soon shared but atleast not by me
> 
> ...



PC was ran on various graphics cards ..both Nvidia and ATI..low end to high end..
I was assigned to PC and PS3

Sound track list ..I dont know right now...My dvd is on the way..may after that i will be able to answer


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Stop testing the game


----------



## R2K (Oct 18, 2008)

^^
ya.......he is behaving like a child.........hmm..afraid of even playing a computer game....its a shame


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 18, 2008)

^^R2K ..do u know K is a 13 yrs old kid...and testing a horrible game and having nightmares is not a shame....just consider urself in his position...playing the same level again and again ......and it crashes anytime ..some functionality not working etc etc ..just imagine i say to u watch a horror show for 10000 times for 8 hours everyday and then it crashes thousand times in between .....and u have to file a report and all things to developers and then again rewatch it..what will be ur condition after 10000 hours ???

its not a bloody damn joke ...its gud he shared his prob and u ppl are making fun of him   ...its gud now his testing his over ...

and K... life is not like that...once ur in the job .then only u will understand..u dont understand how hard the money is to earn !!! its very easy to get everything by itself cuz ur living wid parents....... once ur out in this world ..then u will see..how hard its just to search for lunch and eat it when ur away from ur home and alone !

Peace...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Like I have tested Oblivion more than the devs........lolol


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ So Mr.Toughie, wouldnt you be scared playing this game, alone and in the dar?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

^^Nope......

Lol, I am a soon-to-be Satanist and still you think that I am afraid of playing a game in a dark room ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 19, 2008)

^^k is soon to be a satanist..so how many ghosts and devils have u met till now ?
(now even no psychiatrist in the world can save this kid)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

^^lol...u being sarcastic or what ?

And BTW, do a research on what Satanism means.....I think you know it roughly but you dont know what it is completely. 

For me, its 'freedom'.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

Dude, all I can say now, since I missed the thread earlier, is WOW. AWSSOME JOB.


----------



## R2K (Oct 19, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^*R2K ..do u know K is a 13 yrs old kid...and testing a horrible game and having nightmares is not a shame....just consider urself in his position...playing the same level again and again ......and it crashes anytime ..some functionality not working etc etc ..just imagine i say to u watch a horror show for 10000 times for 8 hours everyday and then it crashes thousand times in between .....and u have to file a report and all things to developers and then again rewatch it..what will be ur condition after 10000 hours ???*
> 
> its not a bloody damn joke ...its gud he shared his prob and u ppl are making fun of him   ...its gud now his testing his over ...
> 
> ...



but he just have to test it.....errors are rectified by the developers....right?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

^^a job always sucks


----------



## R2K (Oct 19, 2008)

^^
i think it would be fun to have such job.......and he might be having other guys also playing together with him.......and playing games in the company of ur friends is always fun........


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 20, 2008)

> but he just have to test it.....errors are rectified by the developers....right?


hahaha..thats right but not the whole part ...thats what even common junta thinks abt testing..testing is not only just test and report ? do u even know how an IT project works ? do u know functional testing,regression testing,equivalence level testing,boundary testing,negative testing,test cases making, test strategy, bug reporting, Test traceablity matrix, Business analysis,requirements,source reqts sheet,JIRA,test director,quick test pro etc etc ?????

first know the things then comment....

*@ K..aka Paranj our bhatka hua kid *
ya i was being sarcastic..now from wiki

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satanism

Satanism can refer to a number of belief systems depending on the user and context. The word, in basic context, can refer to the worship of the Christian devil, thus being a Christian denomination [1], the Occult/Ritual Magic, and the left hand path belief system founded by Anton LaVey.[2] It is often the practice of any given Satanist not to refer to themselves with a hyphenated prefix. Each "type" of Satanist will usually refer to themselves only as Satanists.

Now it means u r converting to Anti Christianism (sarcasm here too)...By name u seems to be Hindu ...bhaag le bacche warna tumhare CM Modi bahut peetenge tujhe ..


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

OMFG the song in trailer is by *Sigur Ros*, wondered why it felt familiar.
*www.last.fm/music/Sigur+Rós/_/Untitled+7?autostart


----------

